
Ask HN: State of Haxe - penetrarthur
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;haxe.org&#x2F; 
Are you using it in production? Are there any problems with it? What is the  IDE support? Why is it not as popular as other languages despite the amazing cross-platform compilation&#x2F;transpilation?
======
jdonaldson
Haxe is in better shape than ever. The top selling steam game was written in
it (Northgard). There's new vs code support that's been added recently for IDE
support. Not sure about popularity... It isn't developed by a large tech
company like other languages, so no fancy marketing.

